# Ein Bild mit Pfad-Funktionen verzerren



## D@nger (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo liebe Commnity,

also ich habe folgendes "Problem":
In Photoshop kann man ja aus einer einfachen Linie ohne Probleme z.B. die im Anhang abgebildete Figur erstellen.

Jetzt würde ich so etwas auch gerne mit Bildern also z.B. Urlaubsbildern machen.
Ist das irgendwie möglich ein Bild in einen Pfad umzuwandeln oder so?

Vielen Dank schon mal
G


----------



## oscarr (12. Januar 2006)

Sorry, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was Du vorhast. Kanst Du es genauer beschreiben was Du machen möchtest?

Zum allgemeinem Verständnis: Pfade sind Vektoren. Das heisst es sind eigentlich keine Pixeldaten wie Fotos oder eingescannte Picasso Originale .. .öhhh  

Vektoren werden durch mathematische Funktionen erstellt sogenannten Bézier-Kurven. Vorteil ist das solche Formen frei skalierbar sind und keine Qualitätsverluste entstehen selbst wenn Du nen Jumbojet bedrucken wolltest. 

Pixeldaten hingegen sind da etwas empfindlicher wie man sehr schnell erkennen wird wenn man mal eine zu niedrige Auflösung gewählt hat und versucht das Bild "upzuscalen". 

Hoffe ich habe es jetzt einigermaßen richtig erklärt mit dem Kurven des Mathematikers Bézier. Lässt sich auch leicht auf wikipedia oder über google recherchieren.

Also wie gesagt, ich habe keine Ahnung was Du genau machen möchtest


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Januar 2006)

So wie ich es verstanden habe willst du ein Bild verzerren. Mit Photoshop Cs geht das am besten mit dem Filter verflüssigen. Mit Pfaden hat das aber wie schon erwähnt nichts zu tun.

Alex


----------



## D@nger (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
also könnte ich z.B. Ein Bild nicht in die Form bringen die oben zu sehen ist?


----------



## Leola13 (12. Januar 2006)

Hai,

doch, aber mit dem Verflüssigen Filter hast du mehrere Möglichkeiten ein Bild zu verzerren. (Verkrümmen, Verzerren Aufblasen, ...)

Dadurch weden aber "Pixel verschoben", d.h. dein Ausgangsbild ist in den Bereichen, in denen der Filter (eigentlich meiner Meinung nach nicht die richtige Bezeichnung dafür) eingesetzt wurde, nicht mehr zu erkennen. Verzerrt halt.

Geht überigens auch schon mit PS7.


Ciao Stefan

*EDIT :* Wenn du genau die oben abgebildete Form willst wird es mit dem Filter nicht gehen.


----------



## hotschen (12. Januar 2006)

Für sowas solltest du ein Vektorprogramm alá Illustrator benutzen. In PS kommst du da um ein Plugin nicht herum. Sehr empfehlenswert (auch wenn schon recht alt eines der besten Plugins für PS) ist Squizz. (Google hilft dir).

PS: Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber meine mich erinnern zu können, dass man so etwas in CorelPhotopaint auch realisieren kann.


----------



## D@nger (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
danke schon mal, aber das angehängte Bild geht ja auch.
LG


----------



## hotschen (13. Januar 2006)

Hab das so verstanden, dass du das Bild verzerren willst. Das was du hast geht selbstverständlich in PS (auf vielen Wegen: Ebenen-, Schnittmaske, löschen etc)
Ansonsten: siehe Signatur


----------



## Leola13 (13. Januar 2006)

Hai,

da hab ich dich ja völlig falsch verstanden. :-( 

Wie hotschen schon gesagt hat.

Das "innere" blau auswählen, Zauberstab sollte reichen, und als Ebenenmaske verwenden.

Ciao Stefan


----------

